# Loud Music



## 2ctdiamond (Oct 11, 2014)

Does anybody know what is the law regarding the playing of loud music in a residential area in Portugal and is the GNR likely to respond to any complaint. Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Define loud music and source, if it's the "local" fiesta no chance just go away for a few days


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I totally agree about local festas. After the first year we make sure we go away to avoid. I believe the law says no loud noise after 11 pm so maybe the GNR wold be interested.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Believe these to be the laws your after
Decree-Law No. 292/2000 (General Noise Regulations) 

Article 1346º the Civil Code, which applies between fractions of the same building; 

That prevalence should be given (Article 335 of the Civil Code 2) the protection of personality rights (Article 70 of the Civil Code) at odds with the nature of equity; 

PSP/GNR will take action and it does say on their site that you should not produce loud noise to detriment of others


----------



## 2ctdiamond (Oct 11, 2014)

No I wasn´t talking about local fiestas - I expect these- I´m talking about constant ridiculously loud music blasted out from houses where the owners open wide their windows and doors so that I have to keep mine closed and still can´t sleep- this goes on until 2-3 in the morning


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The laws I posted for you cover, you need to make yourself familiar with them so you understand your possible actions and how to complain


----------



## 2ctdiamond (Oct 11, 2014)

Thank you for this it is very helpful. Do you also know anything about the acoustic test necessary for new builds. I can´t believe that my house could have passed such a test. The way one of my neighbours plays his music, the pictures on my wall are rattling. Is there any benefit in having an architect carry out the same test to see if the rules were complied with


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Believe from 2011 but whether it's a measurement or minimum standards really no idea, thought there had to be some isolation to transmitted noise but.
I'd check property paperwork, plans, ficha technica etc as they should contain any tests etc that should be available to you via apartment? management or committee before getting an architect in.

You could think about sound insulation inside might help


----------

